# New to the group



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi everyone,I was diagnosed with IBS a few months ago after having symptoms for about 2 years now. Unfortunately, I've been really stupid the past couple of months and haven't started changing my diet and life style until two weeks ago when I fainted from the cramping pain while driving. I have a crappy tolerence of pain and the fainting while driving was my final wake-up call that I need to make some serious changes.So I've been doing tons of research and found this website, and hope that this will be a great way to connect with people since I don't know anyone else who has IBS and my doctor (like many of yours') isn't a great help. I've been sorta depressed the last couple days seeing all this stuff that I can't eat or drink.. caffine is going to be the worst!!My mom's been pestering me to try doing yoga to help reduce stress. Has anyone else done this and does it help?Also my doctor currently prescribed me dicyclomine (sp?) to help with the cramps. I know there's a ton of medicine out there, but is there medicine to help prevent the abdominal pains in the first place?-;--;--;--;--;--;--;--;--;--;--;--;--;--;--;--;--- Jennifer


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yuo could try a med called an antispasmodic, which smooths moucle contractions. In the UK they are availavle OTC, but im not sure about that where you are from. Peppermint tea is a natural way of helping reduce cramps and it tastes nice too!A good basis for changing your diet would be to start with Heather Van Vorous' diet, her book is very helpful! www.eatingforibs.comHypnotherapy can also be of great help! Check out the sucess thread on the CBT ang Hypno Forum on this site.Alos, for more info in hypno check out Mike Mahoney's website www.ibsaudioprogram.comAnd last but not least, Welcome to the board! If you have any uestions do not hesitate to ask! Anything goes, we're not sqeamish here!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks, Nikki!I think I'm going to make an appointment with my doc sometime soon to see if there's something else he can perscribe me.As for Heather's book, I tried looking for it at my bookstores yesterday but couldn't find it.







I'm going to go ahead and order it online today as it looks like it has done wonders for everyone here.I'm also going on a cruise in August and just now realized that if my IBS doesn't do well in the car and on airplanes, how is it going to do well on a ship. Anyone else gone on a cruise and tried to manage it?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You will be fine. Just don't worry about it. Everyone has to go!I don't know if Heathers book is in bookshops. I have only heard of it online.


----------

